# Let our voices be heard!!!!



## NJ Reef Rescue (May 22, 2009)

*EVERYONE!!!! IMPORTANT!!! TONIGHT!!!!*

Here's a chance to voice our support for POTS OFF the REEFS....

Steve Trevelise is a DJ on W101.5. At the beginning of his show tonight, he will
bring up the subject of recreational fishing along our waters. He'll say a few
things on POTS OFF the REEF, REEF RESCUE, the fish size regulations, family
fishing outings, etc.

He'll then turn it over for the callers to bring up subject matter.

*It's up to us to keep POTS OFF the REEFS on the airwaves.*

CALL 1-800-283-1015...tonight between 7:00pm & 8:00pm

*LET OUR VOICES BE HEARD!!!! *


----------

